
WWF (file format) - edward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWF_(file_format)
======
MatthewWilkes
The criticism section of that page is about as damning as any I've ever seen
on wikipedia.

------
theophrastus

       qpdf --decrypt nonprintable.wwf printable.pdf

